# bedrijfsleven - sociale sector



## Ktke

Hallo,

Ik heb morgen een sollicitatie-interview, maar ik weet nog niet of het in het Nederlands of het Engels zal doorgaan.

Graag zou ik de mensen van de recrutering duidelijk maken dat ik mijn carrière liever richting bedrijfsleven zou ontwikkelen dan in de sociale sector verder te gaan. Ik denk dat werken in human resources op termijn meer doorgroeimogelijkheden bied dan werken als hulpverlener.

Mijn poging was: I would like to develop my career towards company life in stead of the nonprofit sector. I think a job in HR offers more career opportunities than (then?) being a social worker.

Komt mijn punt dan ongeveer over denken jullie?
Suggesties?


----------



## Joannes

Ik denk het wel.

Een alternatief (bedoeld om meer mogelijke variatie aan te duiden dan een verbetering per se):
I would prefer to continue my career in business rather than in not for profit organizations. I think that in the long term People Management will be more promising for my career than tick...

PS: biedt  -- niet doen in je sollicitatiebrief want mensen kunnen daar enorm irrationeel over doen


----------



## Pjotr71

And it's "more than"


----------



## Ktke

More than: check.
Biedt:   check

thx!


----------



## ThomasK

D nieuwe term is 'social-profit sector', denk ik. Lijkt mij persoonlijk ook niet mis. --- En succes ! Tussen haakjes: niet iedereen is daar onmiddellijk een 'social worker', al is dat misschien een deel van een probleem...


----------



## Katejo

Ktke said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb morgen een sollicitatie-interview, maar ik weet nog niet of het in het Nederlands of het Engels zal doorgaan.
> 
> Graag zou ik de mensen van de recrutering duidelijk maken dat ik mijn carrière liever richting bedrijfsleven zou ontwikkelen dan in de sociale sector verder te gaan. Ik denk dat werken in human resources op termijn meer doorgroeimogelijkheden bied dan werken als hulpverlener.
> 
> Mijn poging was: I would like to develop my career towards company life in stead of the nonprofit sector. I think a job in HR offers more career opportunities than (then?) being a social worker.
> 
> Komt mijn punt dan ongeveer over denken jullie?
> Suggesties?


 
Are you still looking to improve this or have you now had the interview? I am a native English speaker. I don't speak Dutch but understand the text above quite well as I speak good German. I nearly replied to this yesterday but then thought I would be too late to help.


----------



## Ktke

@ Katejo: I'm still looking to improve this, although I've had the interview (and it was in Dutch after all ;-)). But I'm sure I'll go through some more interviews before ending up with a job...

@ Thomas: social-profit sector --> I'll keep that in mind. Ik weet dat niet iedereen daar per definitie 'social worker' is, maar is social worker een goede vertaling van hulpverlener? Naar de inhoud van de zin moet je niet té veel kijken (tenzij er contradicties in zouden staan). Wat ik verkondig durft namelijk al eens te verschillen naargelang de job waarvoor ik solliciteer...


----------



## Katejo

OK. Am now at work but will have a think about it for you. I did wonder whether you simply meant 'public sector' when you said non-profit sector.
It is fine to say human resources management (rather than people management). It sounds better.


----------



## Katejo

Ktke said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb morgen een sollicitatie-interview, maar ik weet nog niet of het in het Nederlands of het Engels zal doorgaan.
> 
> Graag zou ik de mensen van de recrutering duidelijk maken dat ik mijn carrière liever richting bedrijfsleven zou ontwikkelen dan in de sociale sector verder te gaan. Ik denk dat werken in human resources op termijn meer doorgroeimogelijkheden bied dan werken als hulpverlener.
> 
> Mijn poging was: I would like to develop my career towards company life in stead of the nonprofit sector. I think a job in HR offers more career opportunities than (then?) being a social worker.
> 
> Komt mijn punt dan ongeveer over denken jullie?
> Suggesties?


 
I suggest the following based on what I have understood from the Dutch and from your suggested translation. It is perhaps a slightly loose translation. You are welcome to use it if it is helpful to you.

 " I should like to make a move from my current post/area of work as a social worker in the public/non profit sector. I feel/think/believe that a human resources role/post in the commercial/business sector would offer more future career opportunities to develop my skills."


----------



## Ktke

Your suggestion sounds great 

About the 'sector'. I thing social profit is what I meant. Public sector means everything governmental I would think?


----------



## ThomasK

O ja, social worker: een hulpverlener, of minstens iemand die direct in contact komt met de mensen. En _Social profit/ Public sector_: I think you got it !


----------



## Katejo

Ktke said:


> Your suggestion sounds great
> 
> About the 'sector'. I thing social profit is what I meant. Public sector means everything governmental I would think?


 
Yes that's right. I was not sure exactly what you were currently doing. Non profit sector may be ok.


----------

